# Pixie had babies



## Coco Channell (Sep 17, 2019)

Pixie has been sleeping in garden last month and not burrow. She wasn't eating Today my husband called her and a baby tortoise came running to him we are in shock didn't know she was pregnant. We now have five babies. She is a good mother rolled one over when it was turned over. Pushed one with her nose away from cabinet One baby has eyes shut and not moving it is alive but it's eyes almost look sunken. I don't know how old they are but they must of been born in garden and walked to patio I dipped them in water but they seem too small to eat. I put them in large plastic container with food Any suggestions?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 17, 2019)

Pixie WASN'T pregnant!  She dug a hole last spring and deposited several eggs in the hole then covered it up. This is the time of year the eggs are hatching.

Place them in an indoor enclosure with a good UVB light and some sort of heat to keep them warm day and night (80-85F degrees). Keep them on moistened substrate and cover the top of the enclosure to keep the humid air inside. Soak them daily for about 15 minutes each time in warm water that comes up to the middle of their sides where the top meets the bottom. Provide a good hiding place to make them feel safe and secure.


----------



## Coco Channell (Sep 17, 2019)

I have five newborns What do I feed them. They just showed up with Pixie this morning I didn't even know my tortoise was pregnant They must of been born in garden and all showed up at patio door this morning at Pixies regular feeding time I am in shock


----------



## Coco Channell (Sep 17, 2019)

Pixie has been sleeping in garden last month and not burrow. I figured she just wanted to be with her rabbit She wasn't eating and seemed to ignore us. This morning my husband called her and a baby tortoise came running to him We call him ET Pixie kept circling cabinet on patio and I saw her pushing baby away from cabinet. When my husband lifted cabinet three more babies were found We have five and I have no idea what to feed them


----------



## Tom (Sep 17, 2019)

Most of the info you find for DTs is wrong. Care for them is the same as for Russians. Do these tings and you'll have healthy babies that survive.
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 18, 2019)

I chop up a bunch of different things for my desert tortoise babies - mulberry leaves, grape leaves, turnip greens, endive, escarole, etc. It keeps for about three days in the fridge, so I chop up enough to feed for three days.


----------



## Coco Channell (Sep 18, 2019)

Tom said:


> Most of the info you find for DTs is wrong. Care for them is the same as for Russians. Do these tings and you'll have healthy babies that survive.
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


Thank you


----------



## Coco Channell (Sep 18, 2019)

I have seven babies now. I kept finding them all day showing up


----------



## Tom (Sep 19, 2019)

Coco Channell said:


> I have seven babies now. I kept finding them all day showing up


Can we see pics of the babies?


----------



## Coco Channell (Sep 19, 2019)

Yes tomorrow Pixie kisses each one and they nipple her legs Two actually bit their mothers throat She was so calm and patient with them Today they started eating good and they love head and neck rubs


----------

